# Error problem



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi. 

I'm currently at work and my boss asked me to try and fix a problem with the Outlook part of the Microsoft Office package. This error makes it impossible to send or even recieve e-mail messages - this package is something that is essential for this business. 

*The error message*:

Task "Microsoft Exchange Server" reported error (0x80040110). 

I tried downloading the Microsoft Office Service Pack 2 but for some reason it will not work - it was installed on the main server. When trying to install it on each system manually it asks for the disk, which we don't have in our possession at this moment in time - either way, the download on the server worked but had no affect on either the server or any of the other systems within the company building PC's.

Are there any remedies for this (i know there are, but Google searches and a lot of research i've found nothing at all of interest or to do with my particular problem. If you need any more information from me, please don't hesitate to ask.

If someone can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Nick.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello, Nick, please locate the WINNT\System32\Mapisvc.inf file and post back if you found it.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

I have not found it. I simply did a search for the file name as i'm not used to the server that i'm working with - but hey, it's definately not there. Is there a customer support line i can call or something if you can't help me remedie this? I want to try and get it sorted today before the end of work.

Cheers.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Can you please have a look at C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Mapi\1033 ?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

The part \Mapi\1033 is not in the system folder.

I got to: C:\Programs\Common Files\System\


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

The 0x80040110 error means *a part* of the Mapisvc.inf file is missing - and you're missing the whole file! :laugh:

Do you have the "Show hidden files and folders" selected, and "Hide protected operating system files" unchecked?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

On the *Help* menu in Outlook, select *Detect and Repair*. Click *Start*.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Weirdly enough, i can't find where the part for selecting "Show hidden files and folders" - it's showing in an explorer page - something i'm not acustomed to.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

1. In Windows Explorer, Tools menu > Folder Options > View tab > Advanced settings.

2. From the Control Panel > Folder Options > View tab > Advanced settings.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi. I've managed to locate the file mapisvc.inf. Ive checked the file contents with the mapisvc.inf file that you can download online from particular websites. There doesn't _seem_ to be anything missing - also when i do the repair thing it asks for the CD, which we don't have at the moment. Having said that, someone i work with _should_ be bringing it in later today or tomorrow - fingers crossed!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Please add the following text in the mapisvc.inf file and check again:

```
[MSEMS_MSMail_Section]
UID=13DBB0C8AA05101A9BB000AA002FC45A
66000003=01050000
66010003=04000000
66050003=03000000
66040003=02000000
```


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

After adding the missing section, start the Microsoft Exchange Event Service.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi, i added that to the bottom of the file and it makes no difference. I still get the error - although i did not enter the password for the user, this is because my boss is out of the office at the moment and i do not know it. This should not make any difference though, should it? At the bottom is says "Send/Recieve 100%" then it says "Failed" with a yellow exclamation mark. 

Any ideas?

edit: Where can i find the thing you mentioned directly above?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

So, you're still getting the 0x80040110 error, or does this one have a different code?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

The same error, but this is before you told me to "After adding the missing section, start the Microsoft Exchange Event Service". I'm not sure where or how to do this, ah.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

So, what did finally happen - did you get hold of the Office CD? Were you able to perform Outlook's self-repair?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, i could not find the "start the Microsoft Exchange Event Service" function, so i stopped around about the post above this one. Still waiting on my colleague to get the disc and the repair thing did not work, as you need a CD for this to happen. Any more ideas?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay, i now have the disc and when i try to repair the program it comes up with "The file 'D:\PRO11.MSI' is not a valid installation package for the product Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003. Try to find the installation package 'PRO11.MSI' in a folder from which you can install Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003."

I can clearly see the file i need to find in the D:\ drive, but it says it does not exist. Any ideas?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Press Windows Key + R, type *d:\Setup.exe /fv pro11.msi*, press OK, and try again.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Still this isn't working, d'oh! Zazula, i tried the above and it simply doesn't work, it said set-up is completed too but to no avail. This really is a pain in the ***, especially when it is potentially costing the company money, grrr.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Can a moderator please close/delet this topic, it seems nobody has the capacity to help me this time. Cheers.


----------

